# P.E. Format Change in 2011



## om_rap (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi guys,

I know that the Structural P.E. exam's format is changing beginning Apr'2011, but, does the format change apply to Electrical too?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 1, 2011)

Check the NCEES website to see if your exam syllabus has changed.


----------



## benbo (Feb 2, 2011)

om_rap said:


> Hi guys,I know that the Structural P.E. exam's format is changing beginning Apr'2011, but, does the format change apply to Electrical too?


They just changed Electrical a year or so ago, so I doubt they'd change it again so soon. But check to be sure.


----------



## FusionWhite (Feb 2, 2011)

The chemical exam has changed also. It sounds to me like they stagger them so if its changed recently you probably wont see any changes for a few years.


----------



## lisanaili (Feb 20, 2011)

benbo said:


> om_rap said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,I know that the Structural P.E. exam's format is changing beginning Apr'2011, but, does the format change apply to Electrical too?
> ...


They changed the Electrical test a some time ago, April ´09. Now the complete test (AM &amp; PM) is for one discipline only, the one you select between Power, Electronics/Controls/Communications or Computer.


----------

